# [closed] USB input/output error

## expirience

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt ein frisches 64bit Gentoo aufgesetzt. Da ich mir ein Turion X2 TL-60 zugelegt habe.

Meine Dateien (z.b. vom Desktop) habe ich auf eine USB-Festplatte zwischengelagert.

Nun bekomme ich ständig "input/ouput error" und "canot stat : ... Permission denied" (wohlgemerkt als root!) beim zurückkopieren von meinen Daten. Die Festplatte ist völlig in Ordnung, hat vorher keine Fehler gebracht. Und ein Test mit einer 2. Platte zeigte die selben Probleme. In der 32bit Variante hatte ich solche Probleme nie! Das Dateisystem auf der USB-Platte ist ReiserFS. Nach dem ersten Kopiervorgang der mit obigen Fehlern abbrach kommt jetzt der Fehler, dass Inodes beschädigt seien. Wie kann sowas passieren? Ich habe keinen Schreibvorgang getätigt, lediglich gelesen. Auf der USB-Platte sind wichtige Daten, unter anderem eine VMware die Programmierarbeit von über einem Jahr enthält. 

Hier die Systeminfos:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Nov 2007 06:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages maketest metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 apm arts audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cli crypt ctype cups dba dbus dbx dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl idn ieee1394 imap imlib ipv6 java javascript jikes jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas lcms ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad madwifi maildir mbrola memlimit midi mikmod mng mono motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer musicbrainz mysql ncurses new-login nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl oss pam pam-mysql pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png posix prelude python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reiserfs samba sasl scanner sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl svg tcltk tcpd threads tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb verbose visualization vorbis wifi wmf xcb xinerama xml xml2 xorg xsl xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x   ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3     trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
hal-0.5.9.1-r3

dbus-1.0.2-r2

udev-115-r1

```

Woran könnte das liegen?

Falls die Kernelkonfig benötigt wird, dann sagt bescheid.Last edited by expirience on Sat Dec 15, 2007 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## expirience

Nach mehreren Test sieht es so aus, als ob es an den Lese/Schreibvorgängen auf USB happert.

Das Gerät ist ein HP NX6325. 3 USB-Asnchlüsse. Egal wo ich einen USB-Massenspeicher einstecke ist die Kopiergeschwindigkeit für kurze Zeit um die 10 MB/s und bricht dann auf unter 1 MB/s runter. Dateisystem auf dem Laptop ist ReiserFS und auf den USB-Medien habe ich jetzt ext2, ext3, reiserfs, vfat und ntfs probiert. Immer das selbe Ergebnis.

Die USB-Medien sind alle USB 2.0 fähig. 

Hat jemand wie ich die Fehlerquelle identifiezieren kann?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mal mit udev-rules und händischem mounten probiert? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4563704.html#4563704

----------

## expirience

Nach langem hin und her ist immer noch nichts dabei rausgekommen. Machmal geht es ohne Probleme und machnal zerstört es mir das Dateisystem. Daher schließe ich den Thread. Eventuell zeigt es sich ja mal woran es liegt.

Danke trotzdem

----------

